# كثير ، قليل ، بعض



## Mejeed

هل يصح في اللغة تعريف هذه الكلمات (كثير ، قليل ، بعض) ب (أل) التعريف ؟
وهل يصح جمع اللأوليتين جمع مذكر سالم (كثيرون ، قليلون) ؟
وما دليل الجواب إن كان بالسلب أو الإيجاب ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

Mejeed said:


> هل يصح في اللغة تعريف هذه الكلمات (كثير ، قليل ، بعض) ب (أل) التعريف ؟


نعم ,وأجملها في هذه العبارة  : الكثير من الناس يحبون المال والقليل منهم يصبح ثريا أما البعض فيموت فقيرا 


Mejeed said:


> وهل يصح جمع اللأوليتين جمع مذكر سالم (كثيرون ، قليلون) ؟
> وما دليل الجواب إن كان بالسلب أو الإيجاب ؟


نعم والدليل من القرآن 
 ( 54 )قوله تعالى في سورة الشعراء : فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين ( 53 ) إن هؤلاء لشرذمة *قليلون*
وقس على ذلك


----------



## Mejeed

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> نعم ,وأجملها في هذه العبارة  : الكثير من الناس يحبون المال والقليل منهم يصبح ثريا أما البعض فيموت فقيرا


هذا الإستعمال شائع اليوم ولكن ، ما الدليل على صحته ؟

وأحسنت الجواب بالنسبة للسؤال عن الجمع .


----------



## I.K.S.

Mejeed said:


> هذا الإستعمال شائع اليوم ولكن ، ما الدليل على صحته ؟


الآن أدركت أن سؤالك أعمق مما ظننت, وهو عن مدى صحة إستعمالها في الفصيح من اللغة,والجواب لا دليل هناك وقد تكون من الأخطاء الشائعة لغويا ونحويا هي الأخرى


----------



## Mejeed

نعم .. أرى أنها من الأخطاء الشائعة ..
أشكرك .


----------



## Jadkw

حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «يُسَلِّمُ الرَّاكِبُ عَلَى الْمَاشِي، وَالْمَاشِي عَلَى الْقَاعِدِ، وَالْقَلِيلُ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ».


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنت .. 
أما القرآن الكريم فخال من هتين اللفظتين ، أعني : القليل و الكثير .
وبقيت كلمة (بعض) ، هل هنالك مثال على استعمالها مع (ال) التعريف ؟


----------



## barkoosh

راجع من فضلك "في أصول اللغة"، الجزء الرابع، لمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، الصفحات 137-139. تجده على موقع المجمع على الإنترنت عند هذا الرابط، الصفحة الإلكترونية 144


----------



## Mejeed

اطلعت عليه واستفدت منه . يبدو أن القائلين بجواز اضافة (ال) الى (بعض) و (كل) ليس لهم دليل ناهض .
شكرا جزيلا ..


----------

